# major report on Uk adoption policy in today's Times



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Just thought some considering/involved in adoption people might want to get it.
You have to subscribe/pay to read the Times online hence lack of link.
Seems to be pro fostering from birth pre possible adoption.
best all
gettina


----------

